

Review our startup (sirql.dwavesys.com) - trusko

SirQL is a conservative extension to SQL that directly integrates state-of-the-art optimization and search directly into existing databases. SirQL wraps SQL interfaces to all common databases so that SQL developers can rapidly become productive with minimal training.<p>A user specifies the ideal they are looking for, and SirQL will automatically return a ranked list of objects in your database that are as similar as possible to your ideal. Hard and soft constraints, preferences and optimization are all available and easy to use. This site will help you learn, share and contribute ideas about SirQL.<p>http://sirql.dwavesys.com
======
trusko
I forgot to attach the URL: <http://sirql.dwavesys.com/console/>

You have to register to be able to manage your custom database.

------
nzmsv
Is there an implementation people can use? What about a formal spec of the SQL
extensions you are introducing? What's the licensing like?

~~~
trusko
We are in the process of making all documentation available online. One step
at a time.

There are two possible deployments

1) Use SirQL as JDBC driver

2) Install and set up SirQL Server

Sirql Server is standalone server, analogous to database server. It handles
database connectivity, connection etc. Also when you use SirQL server all
computation is done on the server. We are going to publish architectural and
deployment diagrams soon.

We don't have distribution that you would download and use at the moment.
That's another item we are currently working on.

Have a look at demos at <http://sirql.dwavesys.com/apps/> . Each demo comes
with SQL that is used.

We are also working on SirQL console, where you will be able to edit and run
SQL.

------
trusko
We just added SQL console (under Try it now!). You can manage your own
database (using phpMyAdmin) and run SQL against it.

------
trusko
Clickable url - <http://sirql.dwavesys.com>

Tomas

